#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Ed by H. Dale Beggs

## ramon_serrano

hey friends im searching for the book "Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Edition by H. Dale Beggs please anybody that have this book please share with me.

See More: Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Ed by H. Dale Beggs

----------


## ramon_serrano

Request OF Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Edition by H.D. Beggs 




> hey friends im searching for the book "Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Edition by H. Dale Beggs please anybody that have this book please share with me.

----------


## cpmeza

Hola Ramon. Este libro lo puedes descargar de cualquiera de las siguiente direccion. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Saludos.  :Cool:

----------


## gepachir

> Hola Ramon. Este libro lo puedes descargar de cualquiera de las siguiente direccion. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks

----------


## wissemdz

Thanks

----------


## Geobatrinca

> hey friends im searching for the book "Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Edition by H. Dale Beggs please anybody that have this book please share with me.



I have 2003 second edition pdf format 16 MB. Pls email to geobatrinca@yahoo.com

----------


## henbau

look for Dale Beggs. - Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis.pdf in 4shared.com

----------


## 06pg22

book available at 4shared is not in good form , very rough text it has,

----------


## rgerussia

here u go!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Petrorafo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## megha octarina

hi ramon.
do you have Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 1st and 2nd Edition by H. Dale Beggs ?
i've some problem bout my thesis and i really need those book.
would you tell if you had.
just sent to my email
octarina(dot)mega(at)yahoo(dot)com
thankyou  :Smile:

----------


## megha octarina

hi ramon.
do you have Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 1st and 2nd Edition by H. Dale Beggs ?
i've some problem bout my thesis and i really need those book.
would you tell if you had.
just sent to my email
octarina(dot)mega(at)yahoo(dot)com
thankyou  :Smile:

----------


## putramelato

guys, i have a question.. can we calculate oil well performance (nodal) @ downstream n upstream without pressure traverse?? thank you for share...

See More: Production Optimization Using Nodal Analysis 2nd Ed by H. Dale Beggs

----------

